# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  پیغام whiche is :application/x-httpd-ea-php56 (2.8 KB)  در باز کردن سایت

## pandandish

درود بر شما 
چند روزی هستش که وقتی سایت را باز می کنم پیغام زیر رو می ده و پنجره دانلود رو باز می کنه پشتیبانی هاست گفت از هاست نیستش
البته هاست هم سی پنل هستش
تصویر پیغام هم پیوست شده است

whiche is :application/x-httpd-ea-php56 (2.8 KB) 

لطفا راهنمایی نمایید که چطور می تونم این مشکل را برطرف کنم

----------


## pandandish

ظاهرا تو فایل .htaccess  یک خط بصورت زیر اضافه شده بود 
AddHandler application/x-httpd-php54 .php54 .php
که باعث بروز مشکل شده بود
اونو پاک کردم درست شد

----------

